# Cual es el pin MBUS en el nokia 3100



## argotan (Mar 16, 2006)

Hola amigos, esto contruyendo el cable para el 3100, se que tengo que conectar el FBUS TX, FBUS RX, GROUND O GND y el MBUS.
Se que son el 6,7,8 pero el Mbus cual es el ¿5?

gracias


----------



## editronikx (Abr 18, 2006)

los pin out se encuentran en este foro y el diseño del cable tambien o los puedes descargar de aggtivilivani.com suerte editronikx@latinmail.com


----------

